# My Lamborghini Coffee Table



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

This is what the wheel looked like when I recieved it from my friend in Seattle... The wheel is from a '99 Diablo Roadster. (messures 19.5 from lip to lip, and 14" wide. It weighs near 20 pounds, and this particular wheel was OEM chrome, and chrome wheels were a exspesive, rare dealer option)








I then took it to Darren, who owns a local powder coating company that paints things like these giant road graters - heres his car...
















He offered to help me out with my wheel project, so I dropped it off and he stripped the white and primer around the wheel and replaced the barrel part with a nice metallic silver inside and out. 
I added a peice of glass... and now I guess I have a coffee table.




























































_Modified by VWA2MKII at 6:43 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## mylax33142 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats ur 360 gamer tag bro, mines mylax33142--idont really have any dubbers on live


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Took some more pictures...*

Just a little update... I got the center painted ultra-high metallic silver, and recieved my "bull" center cap... which wasn't cheap! .. personaly I think it looks amazing in person - the silver is so bright it looks almost fake in these pictures.
Up next, the lip needs to be rechromed, and I need 25 little bolts. 
Note the clear nubs that keep the glass in place...











































_Modified by VWA2MKII at 6:20 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think it looks awesome, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for originality bro!


----------



## MrGadgets (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (dave02905)*

muahahahah very good


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (VWA2MKII)*

siiic


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (f1dna)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif baller status


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (TTurboNegro)*

Table http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
molson beer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## niceyellowgolfdude (Aug 31, 2003)

that color is siick


----------



## xxGLIxx (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (niceyellowgolfdude)*

You have a killer pad man... seriously, i like everything you have in your home... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (VWA2MKII)*

def creative !


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (VWA2MKII)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks Great


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

you have a sick crib.. i hope i can have a place like that one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mauler_2.5 (Aug 23, 2006)

I freaking LOVE blade runner


----------



## Oqsy (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mauler_2.5)*

enhance...

enhance...

enhance...


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Oqsy)*

i like your style...


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

Bolts are in... 
















Heres a picture comparrison for black bolts vs the stainless steel ones... what do you guys think? 










_Modified by VWA2MKII at 6:23 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## ViRgin6 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

I have some killer shrooms....Can we trip at ur pad???


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (ViRgin6)*

You live alone...and dont have a girlfriend...right???
That thing would fly away from my house as soon as my gf would see it...


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Cede* »_You live alone...and dont have a girlfriend...right???
That thing would fly away from my house as soon as my gf would see it...









Don't worry its in the basement...
14" wide & some weapons.


















_Modified by VWA2MKII at 6:25 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (mylax33142)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## Stridder44 (Jul 23, 2006)

Damn man, I want your house. Mind my asking what you do for a living?


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Stridder44)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for an a$s kickin basement


----------



## Eighteen80 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (BLAZEDUPBEE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice, creative. love the mini molson keg too


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (RI1643)*

I've been offered a '07 Murcielago Roadster 18x13" for $750. $1000 with the Pirelli tire (500 miles) 
Heres what he had to say: 
"Not sure if you still could use one but I have a 2007 rear Murcielago roadster 18x13 wheel in silver that is very slightly bent. No curb rash $750. It actually could still be used for a car, but I dont want to put a slightly bent rim on a 350K car.
... _ I asked more info _ ...
Its not bent bad at all. We put it on a balancer and in one spot at high speed you can see a slight wobble. It has a brand new Pirelli on it so it might have had 500 miles of use. It could be fixed but I found another rear that was cheap, so I completed the set. Paint is fine. Cap included. I can throw in the tire for say $1000 shipped."
I might be able to get the prices down, and if your interested at all, give me a PM.
Wheel in question...




















_Modified by VWA2MKII at 1:06 AM 10-2-2007_


----------



## Eighteen80 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

How do you find Lambo wheels?? What do you plan on doin with the roadster wheel if you buy it?


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (Eighteen80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eighteen80* »_How do you find Lambo wheels?? What do you plan on doin with the roadster wheel if you buy it? 

I know a guy in Seattle that owns an exotic dealership called cats exotics. He usualy has spare wheels kicking around his shop, some are damaged, some are from customers cars... The Diablo wheel I have for my table wasn't damaged, but more of an odd end random wheel he had sitting around. 
Plans? Same thing, I think a fat 13" Pirelli tire would look awesome, but at $1000 or even $750 for the wheel its a little bit to much money for myself... and I don't know if a tire will look as good inside a house. 
I'll wait it out, maybe he will go lower, but hes gonna have to go a lot lower!







... anyone interested give me a PM.


_Modified by VWA2MKII at 6:46 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## rightcoastbiased (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I was just driving to work thinking a high end wheel and a glass top would make a great coffee table. Searched "Coffee Table" on tex and found this thread! Beat me to the punch! So, how can I procure such a wheel?
My train of thought:
Need a coffee table. 
Love cars.
Most "bent" wheels are not always visibly bent. 
18"-19"-20" wheels bend often.
Best to replace.


_Modified by rightcoastbiased at 12:14 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *rightcoastbiased* »_Wow, I was just driving to work thinking a high end wheel and a glass top would make a great coffee table. Searched "Coffee Table" on tex and found this thread! Beat me to the punch! So, how can I procure such a wheel?
My train of thought:
Need a coffee table. 
Love cars.
Most "bent" wheels are not always visibly bent. 
18"-19"-20" wheels bend often.
Best to replace.


The most important thing is how wide it is.... the Diablo wheel is 13" (14" from face to face) and I think it is the ideal height for a coffee table / something to put your legs on from your couch. 
















I wanna see other people do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

$750 is a lot of money for that wheel. I think $350-400 is the max I would go for something that is admittedly bent... Maybe give him $700 with the tire and sell that to offset the purchase price?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i've got four gallardo rims with tires in great shape FS down in the gallardo forum... tables for everyone!


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Took some more pictures... (VWA2MKII)*









Wow, is this your house or your office? I'm only asking because of the ceiling.
The table is sick, but do you have more pics of your place? I like the pics a lot (the lighting)


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Took some more pictures... (VR6inAZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6inAZ* »_Wow, is this your house or your office? I'm only asking because of the ceiling.
The table is sick, but do you have more pics of your place? I like the pics a lot (the lighting)









Thats my basement. We used to have drywall ceiling, but it was way easier to install the lights with the tiles... lighting is the key to a beautiful home!


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Took some more pictures... (VWA2MKII)*

So cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ballerhouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Dope table. Really good idea.


----------



## bahnbrennerg60 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (ballerhouse)*

nice table, Canadians against penguins??


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

show us more of your house!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *ChiNoah* »_show us more of your house!

A couple more...


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (VWA2MKII)*

Nice table and nice room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (DedRok)*

i bet you live in your parents basement.. am I right?
regardless, nice taste in everything.. I love the dark earth tomes, reds, browns, gives me some motivation to finish my basement.


----------



## dirrtymk4 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (gintaras)*

Should be drinkin those Cold Shots! I bring those back to the states every time I hit up Vancouver/Whistler!


----------



## Stephen McArthur (Dec 20, 2008)

*i really enjoyed your photo graphs.*

i found your photographs really nice and with full of hard efforts


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Took some more pictures... (EzsundZ)*

Beautiful place.







And nice table! My friend and I were going to use a 20x10 Lowenhart wheel for a table, but it just wasn't tall enough at 10". And well, it weighed about 50lbs which was not fun moving.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

Man, that's just plain cool. Awesome work.


----------



## MK4Boosted (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*

This guy just made my day...


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Real Gone Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Real Gone Cat* »_Man, that's just plain cool. Awesome work.


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (f1dna)*

that is sick, i'd polish the whole thing.


----------



## soflyGLI (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: My Lamborghini Coffee Table (ECAhatch)*

If anyone is interested, I have one of these wheels (OEM) laying around that you could possibly use for a coffee table. Just make an offer...I'm flexible.


----------



## TaylorMadeAutos (Mar 3, 2006)

wow, i love you design on the whole basement.. looks like you could totally hibernate there!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i might have to do this with 2 of my BBS moda wheels before they go on the car. 
lambo wheels are a lot more high class though. i will up you one by building a table out of a veyron wheel...which probably costs about $25000


----------

